# Worst Chicken Joke Ever



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

***It seems a man came from the city wanting to start a chicken farm of his very own. He was sent to a local hatchery to purchase some chicks to start the enterprise with. He went in and purchased 500 fine White Rocks to start the farm up. The next week he came back to the hatchery and purchased 500 top quality Rhode Island Reds. The following week it was 500 Cornish and so on and so on for many weeks. Finally the hatchery man could stand it no longer and said, "Wow you must be starting a huge poultry farm with all of these chicks!" "Not so big really,"said the city slicker, "I'm just having a little trouble with this first crop. I can't tell if I'm planting them too deep or too close together."


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

What an idiot! Haha


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my god I wasn't expecting that ending bahahahaha that was to funny


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Haha that would be such a waste of time and effort.. What would you say to that guy?!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

leviparker said:


> Oh my goodness! Haha that would be such a waste of time and effort.. What would you say to that guy?!


GO stand in the corner, dumba$$.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Aaaaaaarrrrgh!


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

Version Two of the joke as told here in Texas: It seems a man came from the city wanting to start a chicken farm of his very own. He was sent to a local hatchery to purchase some chicks to start the enterprise with. He went in and purchased 500 fine White Rocks to start the farm up. 

The next week he came back to the hatchery and purchased 500 top quality Rhode Island Reds. 

The following week it was 500 Cornish and so on and so on for many weeks. 

The following week he reported to the hatchery that all the chicks were dead and asked for advice. The hatchery suggested that he contact his local county extension agent for help. The next day the county agent, a recent Texas A&M graduate, came out to visit. 

Wen asked about the problem the new chicken farmer told the agent, "I'm just having a little trouble with this first crop, all of my first 1,500 chicks have all died. I can't tell if I'm planting them too deep or too close together."

To that the county agent responded, " Let me take some soil samples and get them sent off to College Station to see if there's a problem with the soil your planting them in."


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard a very similar joke many years ago. But...I *LIKE* the version with the Texas A&M graduate much better !
( GOOD football team there at Texas A&M....perhaps he was a very good Running-Back before becoming a "County-Agent" ??? ) 
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I'm probably a little "Rum-Dumb" myself. I spent time in the Boxing-Ring when I was in College. *Ha-Ha !!!*


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I moved to Texas from Penn. when I was in my young teens, and it was also the first year that the Steelers and the Cowboys played in the Superbowl. That year, I became a Steelers fan and an A&M fan. 40ish years later, I am still a Steelers fan, and here in the home of The Crimson Tide, the 15 time NCAA National Champs. Last year, the Tide lost only one game, and guess who to? A new arrival in the SEC, Texas A&M!! Still an A&M fan!!! So the moral of the story is, don't underestimate an Aggie...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Most of the people I know went to A&M. My sister just graduated and is now starting her masters program there.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Most of the people I know went to A&M. My sister just graduated and is now starting her masters program there.


how deep does she plant her chicks?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Two inches down, two inches apart. I keep telling her they need more space but her fancy school taught her differently.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Actually....TEXAS A&M *_has a very *FINE*_ Agricultural Program (especially GOOD about Chickens) *!
*...even BETTER than *New Mexico State *(which is _especially _*GOOD* with HOT Peppers *! *_- of course _)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It really does. We make jokes about it down here but I've never met an Aggie who had a hard time finding a job after graduation. The promote a zeal in their everyday life that is refreshing.


----------

